# First Time at Munden Point Park



## VAGOKU757 (Jul 20, 2017)

To all my fellow fisherman...

I'll be heading out to Munden Point Park for some fishing this weekend. I've NEVER been and it'll be my first time freshwater fishing (headed out there for a church picnic)...I've been a saltwater fisherman all my life and figured I'd finally try something new!

Any word on what's been biting as of recent and any words of advice that you all would willing to share?

I'm particularly interested in catching Crappie...I've seen some really old posts ranging between 2003 and 2009 regarding this area, but nothing recent that I've come up with.

Thanks in advance to all who are willing to share what they know and expertise!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

What time were you planning on fishing. From what I know, freshwater fishing can be somewhat brutal in heat like this. If you wish early and late, you'll probably catch something. I'm not familiar with Munden Point Park, but I do know that when fishing for crappie, you should use an assortment of crappie jigs, or small minnows with a bobber. Crappie also like structure. From my little knowledge with freshwater, I also have heard that crappie are more active in the fall. I'm sure others have some better knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## VAGOKU757 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply fishinbob! I plan on being on location by 8am before it really gets hot. I just figured since I'll be out there for the picnic anyways that I'd sneak in a couple hours of fishing. For now, I'm just trying to soak up as much advice and information I can so I don't look completely clueless out there


----------

